# у меня есть vs. я имею



## Ktpo

Hello,

Could you say: "у нево ест брат" for "he/she has a brother"?

And how would you say "I have ..." ?


----------



## Ptak

"у него есть брат" for "*he* has a brother"
and "у неё есть брат" for "*she* has a brother"

"I have ..." - у меня есть


----------



## Ktpo

I have to start really paying attention to spelling :S

Thanks for the answer


----------



## девочка

hi! i'm learning russian as you are, ktpo. i knew that the usual translation for "to have" is "у кого есть" but my teacher at university also told us there is a verb which means "to have" even if you can't use that when you use "to have" in english (or "avere" in italian and so on). i think that у кого есть litterary means "to have got" or something like that. and when we can use the other verb that my teacher told me about?


----------



## Natalisha

Yes, we have the verb "to have" ("avere") in the Russian language.  

_Им*é*ть_ (я имéю, ты имéешь, он/она имéет, мы имéем, вы имéете, они имéют). 

But translating such sentences as "he has (got) a brother" we don't use it. We just say "У него есть брат" (we don't say "он имеет брата").


----------



## Sergus

девочка said:


> hi! i'm learning russian as you are, ktpo. i knew that the usual translation for "to have" is "у кого есть" but my teacher at university also told us there is a verb which means "to have" even if you can't use that when you use "to have" in english (or "avere" in italian and so on). i think that у кого есть litterary means "to have got" or something like that. and when we can use the other verb that my teacher told me about?



Well, of course there is a verb "иметь" - "to have", and of course you CAN say Я имею книгу and be quite understood by everyone, it's just we rarely talk like this   If you say Я имею книгу, it will sound like English "I am in possession of a book" - nothing wrong, but requires a special situation to fit it.
"У меня есть" literary means "by/with me there is", that is, something falls within the circle of one's possession/realtionship/space etc


----------



## Ptak

Natalisha said:


> we don't say "он имеет брата".


In formal texts such construction is quite possible and is even widely used. But, of course, it's not colloquial language at all, and not how people speak in everyday life. If someone would say that in a regular conversation, it would sound quite strange.


----------



## dec-sev

девочка said:


> and when we can use the other verb that my teacher told me about?


The first thing that comes to my mind is the use of the word in infinitive. 
Было бы замечательно иметь дом в Балаклаве  -- It would be nice to have a to have a house in Balaklava.

"Я имею дом в Балаклаве" doesn't sound good to me. I would rather say "У меня (есть) дом в Балаклаве". (есть) is optional.



Sergus said:


> Well, of course there is a verb "иметь" - "to have", and of course you CAN say Я имею книгу and be quite understood by everyone, it's just we rarely never talk like this


In my opinion


Sergus said:


> If you say Я имею книгу, it will sound like English "I am in possession of a book" - nothing wrong, but requires a special situation to fit it.


Could you please give an example of a situation which requires this wording? I've mostly heard "in possession of..." in connection with something illegal such as possession of marijuana or possession of a firearm. The phrase is also used in all sorts of official documents:
Sec. 612. The right to possession of the land But I'm not sure that "Я имею книгу, it will sound like English "I am in possession of a book".


----------



## Ptak

I agree with dec-sev, "_я имею книгу_" is not a natural way to say it; I can't imagine a context where it would sound okay.


----------



## Sergus

dec-sev said:


> The phrase is also used in all sorts of official documents. But I'm not sure that "Я имею книгу, it will sound like English "I am in possession of a book".



In Russian, if you  deliberately say Я имею, you stress the aspect of owning something. Or being in possession of it... which I guess is the same. Like if somebody is in possession of a Bible printed in 1720  
But in everyday Russian Я имею книгу would sound just as unnatural and clumsy as "I am in possession of a book" in everyday English.

And hey, I said in my post -  "it's just we rarely talk like this", followed by a smiley.


----------



## dec-sev

<off-topic part deleted>



Sergus said:


> In Russian, if you deliberately say Я имею, you stress the aspect of owning something


In other words if a person wants to "stress the aspect of owning something" he'd better use "Я имею" construction and if he just has something it's OK to say "у меня есть". Correct?
_1.Я имею Библию, изданную в 1720
2.У меня есть библия, изданная в 1720._
Two questions:
1.Which sentence sounds better?
2. Does the first sentence really stress the aspect of my owning the Bible? If so, in what way does the second one diminish this aspect of ownership?


----------



## Natalisha

I would never say "я имею книгу". We can say "У меня/у него имеются такие-то книги" (but it sounds *formal*).


----------



## Sergus

dec-sev said:


> 1.Which sentence sounds better?
> 2. Does the first sentence really stresses the aspect of my owning the Bible? If so, in what way does the second one diminish this aspect of ownership?



<off-topic part deleted>
1. Sentence 2 sounds better and more natural indeed.
2. I believe it does stress that, purely because it is less common to say this way. 
All I'm saying, the verb "иметь" still exists in the Russian language, and can be used. Google gives >2000000 pages for "я имею". But in everyday life - refer to point #1.


----------



## cyanista

*Mod note*

I have changed the title of the thread to reflect the development of the discussion and restored the last posts.

Back to the ring, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## dec-sev

cyanista said:


> Back to the ring, ladies and gentlemen.


There is not much to box about, I believe. "у меня есть" has won the thread in straight sets 


Sergus said:


> 2. I believe it does stress that, purely because it is less common to say this way.


@mod: Will it be off-topic or not to comment on the statement?


----------



## Sergus

dec-sev said:


> There is not much to box about, I believe. "у меня есть" has won the thread in straight sets
> 
> @mod: Will it be off-topic or not to comment on the statement?



here's a good example, and very much to the point: я *не имею* желания продолжать разговор в таком духе. 
you win.


----------



## Maroseika

"Я имею" still sometimes sounds quite natural with the objects:

В своей коллекции я имею два оригинальных образца.  [П. К. Козлов. Географический дневник Тибетской экспедиции 1923-1926 гг. №3 (1924-1925)]
И вся картина такая, что я имею дом, бесплатную квартиру и 600 руб.  [М. М. Пришвин. Дневники (1926)] 

But much more common is its use with the abstract nouns: имею причины, право, надежду, нужду, несчастье, счастье, дело, etc.


----------



## dec-sev

Sergus said:


> here's a good example, and very much to the point: я *не имею* желания продолжать разговор в таком духе.
> you win.


Прошу прощенья. Никак не хотел вас обидеть. 
Я недавно объяснял эту тему одному моего пенфренду из Германии, который около месяца назад начал изучать русский. Я ему просто сказал, что в русском и немецком для выражения этой идеи существуют разные конструкции. То, что у вас Ich habe, du hast, er hat  и т.д., в русском «у меня есть», «у тебя есть», «у него есть» и тд. Представляю, какая бы каша творилась в его голове, если бы я сказал ему, «and of course you CAN say Я имею книгу and be quite understood by everyone, it's just we rarely talk like this» и что «In Russian, if you deliberately say Я имею, you stress the aspect of owning something» или что «I believe it does stress that, purely because it is less common to say this way». 
Вопрос не в том, существует ли выражение «я имею» или нет. Если вы заметили, ветка была открыта новичком, да и  девушка из Италии, как я понимаю, на адвансд тоже пока не тянет. Но по мере того, как/если они будут учить русский, они разберутся,  когда, как в примерах Маросейки, можно употреблять «я имею», а когда нет. 
А пока не думаю, что ваши посты, по крайней мере, те, что я выше процитировал, вносят какую-нибудь ясность. Не только для изучающих русский, но и для самих русских. Это я про то, что «я имею» подчёркивает аспект владения. Так же можно сказать, что «я покупаю» подчёркивает аспект покупки.


----------



## rusita preciosa

dec-sev said:


> Вопрос не в том, существует ли выражение «я имею» или нет. Если вы заметили, ветка была открыта новичком, да и девушка из Италии, как я понимаю, на адвансд тоже пока не тянет.
> << >>
> А пока не думаю, что ваши посты, по крайней мере, те, что я выше процитировал, вносят какую-нибудь ясность. Не только для изучающих русский, но и для самих русских.


 X 100 000 000

I believe this is the general problem of this forum, I have not encountered that in others (except may be "English Only" to a very small extent). In their eternal quest for ultimate truth, the participants lose sight of the purpose of the question and the context (which by the way needs to be provided according to the rules). As the result, the Original Poster gets more confused than helped. 

Being a beginner in Spanish, if I was "helped" like this in the Spanish forum, I would give it up long time ago.

May be there are too many contributors and too few questions and the participants get bored? 

*Any perspective from the moderator?*


----------



## cyanista

It has been a general understanding among moderators that an in-depth discussion of a topic (and on topic it should be) is OK as long as the threadstarter has received a clear answer to their question.

We get comparatively few advanced learners of Russian because it's one of the "more exotic" languages. But even simple questions from beginners don't always have simple answers! I see no harm in taking discussions to another level after having provided a solution to satisfy the learner's needs for the time being. I also think it's is good for the learners to know there is a controversy so that they could come back to the subject later when they know more about the language. 

I would be really glad if foreros took the trouble of opening a new thread if they want to broaden the original discussion or give it an entirely new turn. It would make threads significantly less confusing and quite more useful as future reference. (Ah, sweet dreams!) 

By the way, did you know that native speakers are also welcome to post their linguistic questions and doubts instead of sitting bored in a corner?


----------



## девочка

Advanced learners and native speakers obviously deal with more complex aspects of the language. I'm only a beginner in learning Russian language and I can't understand all the arguments of this discussion but I don't feel confused. Otherwise, I understood that I will have to face this problem in the future, at another level of knowledge. Probably I should have opened a new thread but I couldn't even imagine that the question was so troublesome  However, thank you all for the detailed answers!


----------



## Q-cumber

девочка said:


> Advanced learners and native speakers obviously deal with more complex aspects of the language. I'm only a beginner in learning Russian language and I can't understand all the arguments of this discussion but I don't feel confused. Otherwise, I understood that I will have to face this problem in the future, at another level of knowledge. Probably I should have opened a new thread but I couldn't even imagine that the question was so troublesome  However, thank you all for the detailed answers!



Just feel free to use the "у меня (нас/неё/него/вас/них) есть" construction. There's actually no need to bother much about "я имею" variant.


----------



## englishman

Q-cumber said:


> Just feel free to use the "у меня (нас/неё/него/вас/них) есть" construction. There's actually no need to bother much about "я имею" variant.



I'm currently learning Russian from Cortina's Russian in 20 Lessons and The New Penguin Russian Course. The Cortina book, published in 1952, uses иметь freely as an alternative for something like у меня есть, where the Penguin book says that иметь is limited to some set expressions. 

Can I conclude from this that иметь was, in fact, used more commonly in the recent past, and it's only recently that its use has become more restricted ?


----------



## tregina12000

Somewhere down this forum is a rather informative thread about when to use иметь and another verb that can stress possession of qualities.  

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1744386

I am not a particularly advanced student (and I too am using the New Penguin Russian Course at home), but I must say I enjoy watching all of the side points that are brought up by native speakers.  Most of the time, the answers are more interesting than my questions were.  

In this case, knowing why using one construction is more common than another is actually quite helpful.


----------



## morzh

Я имею - used in stable expressions; literary norm is "у меня есть".

I once had a chance to ask expert Russian language service - they confirmed, that "у меня есть" should be normally used vs. "я имею".

Griboedov's "Иметь детей - кому ума не доставало" is one of those exceptions.


----------



## englishman

morzh said:


> "у меня есть" should be normally used vs. "я имею".



Yes, but has this changed since the 1950s ? Why should a Russian text from the 1950s not point this out ?


----------



## morzh

Since 50-th? No. "Я имею" - more or less a calque from "I have/I possess" and is used when someone wants to stress the "possession" factor.

If you want to say "I have in my possession...." - stressing "possession", it is possible to put it as "Я имею", but typically the norm would be "У меня есть (во владении)".

When someone says (in literature) "У него была усадьба в деревне" - this is a general way of saying he had a mansion in a countryside. However if that was "Он имел усадьбу в деревне" - here the factor of a real estate possession is stressed, that is he was the legal owner of a house/mansion in the village, probably a "pomeshchik" - a noble-landowner.

Rule is: possession stressed - "я имею"; not stressed - "у меня есть".


----------



## dec-sev

morzh said:


> Griboedov's "Иметь детей - кому ума не доставало" is one of those exceptions.


 Использование этого глагола в инфинитиве -- это не исключение, а вполне нормальное явление. 
_Она не хотела иметь детей. _


morzh said:


> ... Rule is: possession stressed - "я имею"; not stressed - "у меня есть".


 Значит по-вашему, если, например, коллекционер хочет подчеркнуть possession, то он должен сказать "Я имею редкий экземпляр "Евгения Онегина", изданного в 1833 году", а не "у меня есть..." или "в моей коллекции есть"?
"Rule" is not the best word here, I believe.  You may want to use a more appropriate  one.


----------



## morzh

dec-sev said:


> Использование этого глагола в инфинитиве -- это не исключение, а вполне нормальное явление.
> _Она не хотела иметь детей. _



Я и назвал это исключением потому, что здесь "иметь" вполне уместно. Не стану же я, на самом деле, с Грибоедовым спорить.  
Если же инфинитив отстствует - то лучше сказать "у нее есть дети", а не "она имеет детей".



dec-sev said:


> Значит по-вашему, если, например, коллекционер хочет подчеркнуть possession, то он должен сказать "Я имею редкий экземпляр "Евгения Онегина", изданного в 1833 году", а не "у меня есть..." или "в моей коллекции есть"?



Я вообще считаю, что всегда лучше говорить в таких случаях "у меня есть". Хотя сплошь и рядом слышу (и вижу написанное) "мы имеем в нашей коллекции...."



dec-sev said:


> "Rule" is not the best word here, I believe.  You may want to use a more appropriate  one.



ОК. Rule of a thumb then. I will rephrase it: "иметь" may be used to stress the possession in certain cases. Better?


----------



## dec-sev

Much better! Thanks to _may_ and _in certain cases_ 


> The Cortina book, published in 1952, uses иметь freely as an alternative for something like у меня есть


Хорошо, если бы englishman привел примеры из книги.


----------



## morzh

dec-sev said:


> Хорошо, если бы englishman привел примеры из книги.




I wonder if that was by chance a language course of some sort. Like a "learn Russian in 20 lessons" or such.....then I could have a theory why it is so.


----------



## dec-sev

morzh said:


> I wonder if that was by chance a language course of some sort.


Ну да, он ведь так и написал:


> I'm currently learning Russian from Cortina's Russian in 20 Lessons and The New Penguin Russian Course. The Cortina book, published in 1952, uses иметь freely





morzh said:


> Like a "learn Russian in 20 lessons" or such.....then I could have a theory why it is so.


Было бы интересно послушать, но rule of a thumb  у нас примерно такое:
Человек задает вопрос и приводит контекст, остальные отвечают. Конечно, можно поиграть в guess game, но зачем, если человек либо уже получил нужный ответ, либо потерял интерес к предмету.


----------



## galaxy man

cyanista said:


> We get comparatively few advanced learners of Russian [...] I see no harm in taking discussions to another level [...]  it's is good for the learners to know there is a controversy so that they could come back to the subject later when they know more about the language.



I totally agree, and may add, that in addition to novice learners, here may also be present a mostly silent, thus invisible, more advanced audience that comes here just for the fun of reading. In fact, I somehow had the impression that this was a place to discuss relatively complex language issues, and not simply a dictionary substitute for beginners. And, of course, it is the subtle comments of the amazing contributors that make this forum timeless, and a worthwhile place to visit.


----------



## dec-sev

galaxy man said:


> I totally agree, and may add, that in addition to novice learners, here may also be present a mostly silent, thus invisible, more advanced audience that comes here just for the fun of reading. In fact, I somehow had the impression that this was a place to discuss relatively complex language issues, and not simply a dictionary substitute for beginners.


Под лежачий камень вода не течет. Если в процессе обсуждения у вас возникают вопросы, то никто и ничто не мешает вам перестать быть silent and invisible и задать утчняющий вопрос, не ожидая, пока русские сами превратят простой вопрос в "relatively complex language issue" 


galaxy man said:


> And, of course, it is the subtle comments of the amazing contributors that make this forum timeless, and a worthwhile place to visit.


My subtle comment here (post No.14) is an attemt to contribute to those who come here just for the fun of reading


----------



## englishman

morzh said:


> I wonder if that was by chance a language course of some sort. Like a "learn Russian in 20 lessons" or such.....then I could have a theory why it is so.



I'm afraid the Russian in this thread is way beyond me, but I'd be interested to hear your theory, as the expression is indeed from a "Russian in 20 lessons" course. I can't think of any reason why this should affect the choice of language used, though.


----------



## mlvl

Hi all!

Being myself rather meticulous about the Russsian  grammar, I do not remember ever hearing anything like "Я имею библию  1720-го года." While not exactly sure about the grammatical correctness  of the above phrase, I can assure you that saying "У меня имеется библия 1720-го года" will be  totally ok (and also will have that scent of old times that was talked  here about).

Hope this helps and forgive my english, if anything.


----------



## morzh

Englishman

The very statement "иметь" is the same as "у меня есть" shows that the authors of that language course lacked good understanding of the matter, and, probably, also of other subtleties of the language.

My theory is (well, it's a shot in the dark - I may be wrong) that some courses at that time of mutual isolation, as the "iron curtain" was in effect, were compiled by immigrants, or with their help as native language users, and this produced some results like this one, as the "native users" do not necessarily speak a literary standard, or even know one well.

BTW, to a degree, the situation did exist in the USSR with English courses. They were outdated, and some of them, due to isolation, were produced using help from "friendly" countries, like India, where English is indeed the second language. But it is neither British, nor American or any other "real" English; nor was it modern enough.

Anyway, it is always good to use an up-to-date course, of course after checking its reputation, which is easy to do with the advent of the Internet.


----------



## Ben Jamin

rusita preciosa said:


> X 100 000 000
> 
> I believe this is the general problem of this forum, I have not encountered that in others (except may be "English Only" to a very small extent). In their eternal quest for ultimate truth, the participants lose sight of the purpose of the question and the context (which by the way needs to be provided according to the rules). As the result, the Original Poster gets more confused than helped.
> 
> Being a beginner in Spanish, if I was "helped" like this in the Spanish forum, I would give it up long time ago.
> 
> May be there are too many contributors and too few questions and the participants get bored?
> *Any perspective from the moderator?*


 Many beginners will procede to become intermediate learners and later advanced. If you reduce all the answers to a level as in "useful phrases for travellers", then you prevent the understanding of expressions and sentences that the student will sooner or later will come across. After all the other participants have suppplied examples of quite 'down to the earth' use of 'иметь'.


----------



## Ben Jamin

I have made a search at the web and found 114 000 "это не имеет никакого значения" and "337 000 "это не имеет значения".
It says something that the verb IS used when "possessing" something abstract/in a figurative way is concerned. Why should this be beyond the scope of a beginner?


----------



## dec-sev

Ben Jamin said:


> ... After all the other participants have suppplied examples of quite 'down to the earth' use of 'иметь'.


Да легко 
_Эта версия не имеет под собой никаких оснований.
Этот метод имеет множество преимуществ.
Не имей сто рублей, а имей сто друзей.
Друзей не нужно иметь, с друзьями нужно дружить.
Этот пример не имеет ничего общего с темой данного обсуждения _
I have much more in store  but I thought we were discussing _у меня есть vs. я имею_. 


Ben Jamin said:


> If you reduce all the answers to a level as in "useful phrases for travellers", then you prevent the understanding of expressions and sentences that the student will sooner or later will come across


What _I'm_ trying to prevent is the following situation: a Russian learner gets an impression what one should use "я имею" in order to stress the aspect of ownership; he comes to a Russian speaking country and says: "Я имею мотоцикл Ява" и услышит в ответ старую шутку про "Если б я имел коня...". Хотя, наверняка, продвинутому юзеру русского не помешает знать и это значение слова "иметь", а так же и что "Шо вы имеете мне сказать" звучит совершенно нормально в Одессе. Вопрос только, можем ли мы это обсуждать в рамках этой ветки. 
И никто здесь не собирается "редуцировать" ваш русский. Когда / если человек с учебником "Russian in 20 lessons" приведет примеры из него, то я уверен, что он получит исчерпывающе объяснение, а пока то, что мы имеем  -- это теория о том, почему учебники бывают плохие. Про что спрашивал -- про то ответ и получил.
P.S. One example more to satisfy exigent advanced learners  :
_За неимением горничной имели усатого дворника_


----------



## kilopound

I can't add much to what has already been said on the subject, but would like to say something that might be relevant, too. 

In recent years the verb "иметь" has acquired a slag meaning as an euphemism for the rude form of 'to have sex with', especially when used in the past sense (but not only). Therefore "у него есть ..." is preferred to "он имеет" usually when followed by a noun for an animate object. 

Most people would understand that such usage of "иметь" instead of the more appropriate "у меня/него/нее/них есть/имеется" by a non-native speaker was unintentional and didn't imply any obscenity, but to some ears it still might sound awkward and funny for the above reason. 

I'm not a linguist so please feel free to correct me if you think I'm wrong or gave a misleading explanation.


----------



## Icetrance

But it's ok to say "_Я это и имею в виду"? _


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Yes, it is.


----------



## wonlon

I put trust in my Russian Learner's Dictionary.

It says that

У кого есть ... is used widely to mean "to have"
e.g. У меня есть брат.

иметь is more of written styple and used with abstract nouns. If used with concrete nouns, it puts special emphasis on possession.

e.g. Он имеет собственный велосипед.

I think "Я имеет брата." is strange in the way that you can't "own" a brother, which means you have authoritative control over him.


----------



## Rosett

Хорошо иметь брата.
Есть фразы, которые иначе не составить.


----------



## Sobakus

wonlon said:


> I think "Я имею брата." is strange in the way that you can't "own" a brother, which means you have authoritative control over him.



Russians think the same.


Rosett said:


> Хорошо иметь брата.
> Есть фразы, которые иначе не составить.


Хорошо, когда (у тебя) есть брат. Although иметь is fine too because it doesn't have the special emphasis here.


----------



## SSlava

> I think "Я имеет брата." is strange in the way that you can't "own" a brother, which means you have authoritative control over him.


В самом деле, лучше так не говорить, вас могут не правильно понять.

 "Я имеет брата." Can mean "I have sex with the brother"


----------



## Sobakus

SSlava said:


> В самом деле, лучше так не говорить, вас могут не правильно понять.
> 
> "Я имеет брата." Can mean "I have sex with the brother"



My imagination struggles to come up with a situation where a Russian, let alone a foreigner, could REALLY be understood in this sense even by hardcore lowlifes.


----------



## Maroseika

Agree. The phrase is quite innocent though not good Russian.


----------



## SSlava

maroseika said:


> agree. The phrase is quite innocent though not good russian.


Ну и соглашайтесь дальше. Иностранцы, если не хотите, чтобы над вами смеялись, лучше их не слушайте, и так не говорите. А если хотите, чтобы над вами усмехались, так и говорите:"я имею сестру", или "я имею брата".


----------



## Thomas1

Здравствуйте!

Прочитал эту «нить» и у меня возник следующий вопрос: когда глогол «иметь» приводит ассоцияции с древнерусским? По преимуществу в некоторых применениях? Вопрос возник после прочитания этого «поста»: 


mlvl said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Being myself rather meticulous about the Russsian  grammar, I do not remember ever hearing anything like "Я имею библию  1720-го года." While not exactly sure about the grammatical correctness  of the above phrase, I can assure you that saying "У меня имеется библия 1720-го года" will be  totally ok (and also will have that scent of old times that was talked  here about).
> 
> Hope this helps and forgive my english, if anything.



Может дело в синтаксе: иметь + конкретное (≠абстрактное) имя существительное ("Я имею библию  1720-го года.")?  Я заметил, что в примере употребляется "иметь*ся*", это имеет какое-то значение?

Спасибо.


----------



## Maroseika

Thomas1 said:


> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Прочитал эту «ветку» и у меня возник следующий вопрос: когда глагол «иметь» приводит к ассоциации с древнерусским? По преимуществу в некоторых применениях? Вопрос возник после прочтения этого «поста»:
> 
> 
> Может дело в синтаксисе: иметь + конкретное (≠абстрактное) имя существительное ("Я имею библию  1720 года.")?  Я заметил, что в примере употребляется "иметь*ся*", это имеет какое-то значение?
> 
> Спасибо.



Не думаю, что какое-либо применение глагола "иметь" вызывает ассоциацию с древнерусским. Скорее, это может звучать слишком официально или канцелярски.
Однако есть много устойчивых конструкций, где этот глагол совершенно нейтрален: иметь в виду, иметь обыкновение, привычку и т.д.
У глагола "иметься" оттенок официальности в целом меньше.


----------



## Thomas1

Спасибо за ответ. Вижу, что я ошибился, потому что скопировал и вставил не тот цитат и может я не поиял правилно что автор хотел сказать через «_scent_ _of_ _old_ _times_». Я имел в виду следующий фрагмент: _"__У_ _меня_ _имеется_ _библия__ 1720-__го_ _года__" will be totally ok (and also will have that scent of old times that was talked  here about)._ Но ваш ответ наверно ответит на мой вопрос (разве что ещё есть что-нибудь прибавить?).


----------



## Maroseika

Thomas1 said:


> Спасибо за ответ. Вижу, что я ошибся, потому что скопировал и вставил не ту цитату и может я не поиял правильно что автор хотел сказать через «_scent_ _of_ _old_ _times_». Я имел в виду следующий фрагмент: _"__У_ _меня_ _имеется_ _библия__ 1720-__го_ _года__" will be totally ok (and also will have that scent of old times that was talked  here about)._ Но ваш ответ наверно ответит на мой вопрос (разве что ещё есть что-нибудь прибавить?).



Не знаю, что именно подразумевалось под old times, но фраза с глаголом "имеется" звучит вполне современно.


----------



## cossack5

We, Russians, can say 'Я имею машину, дачу и т.д.' - I own them. We also can say 'Я имею друга', it is equally correct and natural as 'У меня есть друг', strangely enough. Or the sentence 'Она не может иметь детей' could be paraphrased as 'У неё не может быть детей', correspondingly. Equally, both enjoy more or less extensive usage. 
It would hurt to take a look at 'БТС (Большой Толковый словарь)' by Kuznetsov. It features the enormous quantity of words and meaning and its main advantage is an extreme abundance mea of examples to every meaning of the word in the entry. (...) You can access it free (alongside with other dictionaries) at gramota.


----------

